# Help Ruth - advice needed urgently



## n18 (Feb 23, 2005)

hi ruth sorry to trouble you but i desperately need your advice.

i am 33 with unexplanied having 3rd go icsi- also hoping for pgd. yesterday had day 8 scan on 450gonal f with d/r buserelin (day 21).

unfortunately only 2 follicles on rt ovary, my left overy was better last time! so i know its usually ok.

they wanted me to continue another 2 days of stimms as they said my lining jumped from 3mm to 7.2 in 2 days which was agood sign.

do you honestly think there is any hope for me??

is there any way of salvaging the cycle - iam still d/r on 0.2 buserelin and they say 450 gonal f is their max dose (prev poor responses on menopur)

thank you so much for yor response

n18


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would hang in there as seeing a jump in womb lining can sometimes indicate that the level of oesrogen in the body is rising and those follicles may well be growing still.
You´re on the max of injections and a low level of buserelin so it´s just a matter of keeping everything crossed. You´re doing all you can.

Ruth


----------



## n18 (Feb 23, 2005)

thank you for your response- do you think that the 2 extra days is enough to see a response and make the decision whether to cancel or not?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes. alot can happen in 2 days.

Ruth


----------



## n18 (Feb 23, 2005)

thank you for your support but cycle cancelled- still only 2 follicles- will be trying again in april hopefully

n18


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

So sorry to hear. All the best for April.

Ruth


----------

